# Nine baby rats in Oak Harbor Washington, USA



## Susinko (Apr 29, 2008)

Please note that these baby rats are not from my rats. I only have boys and if they had babies, boy would I be surprised! These babies are from the Freecycle in my area. I will send the e-mail address to those who are interested.


Country: USA
State/Region: Washington
City/Town: Oak Harbor
Number of rats: 9
Gender: The lady does not know
Age(s): four weeks 
Name(s):
Colours: Black and White
Neutered:
Reason for rehoming: Doesn't want the babies
Temperament:
Medical problems:
Will the group be split:
Transport available:
Other:
URL of Pictures:
URL of Videos:
Preferred donation


----------

